# 20" box fan filter



## whittler (Aug 11, 2013)

Can anyone tell me what the cfm rating should be for a 20" box fan filter? I am wanting to use this fan while I power carve.

Thanks for you help


----------



## rrww (Aug 12, 2012)

I have a cheap 20" Lasko from Home Depot the mfg claims up to 2500 cfm on high. I have never measured to see if its true.


----------



## whittler (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks rrww-I wonder how one would go about measuring it?


----------



## debianlinux (Jul 27, 2013)

keyword: anemometer


----------

